# Who has the best Terminators?



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Title says it all: Which army has the better Terminators?

I'd say it's a close one: CSM have resilient ones, SW have lots of option, GK have great cc ones, BT have rerollable hits and wounds (with LC), DA have them as Fearless troops, and the other armies I haven't played. (This is in terms of gameplay, not fluff).


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Blood angels, add in a chappy and sang priest and its over they dish out so much hurt and are survivable.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

The only Terminators that are really competitive are those that can protect their saves. Pretty much the TH/SS are the only ones I've really had a competitive time with.

That leaves Space Marine Terminators, Blood Angels, Space Wolves.

-Dark angels, and Dark Angels don't have that option. 
-CSM marines are all cheap and sweet, but no thanks, I'd rather run them as cheap tank
buster suicide units.
-Grey Knights can't really protect their points. When they can they are heavily expensive.
-Megaboyz? Please...

So then out of those, the ones that are cheap enough to actually use are the Blood Angels and normal marines terminators.

But even then, its a toss up. I believe upgrading the assault blood angels terminator squad to have those weapons makes them more expensive. But you can also add those priests to give them veteran uptions. Having a roll of 1 with them doesn't hurt either I guess. But good luck with that.

But I eventually lean towards the regular space marine termintors.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think it's sort of a tie between Codex Marines and Black Templars, mainly because Codex Marines get fantastic stuff like cheap thunder hammers and storm shields, but Black Templars get that, as well as access to Veteran Skills and pay less points for their cyclone missile launchers than other armies, which when coupled with Tank Hunters is really, really mean. Then you have Vows...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey i personally think it depends on what type of game your playing and which army you play

i mean if your playing deamons then grey knights, playing apocalypse then i personaly know space wolfs are good because there veried kit( i cant comment on black templers and there vows as i dont use them)

but one my fav tatics is taking a close combat unit of terminators ( mix of lighting claws and thinder hammers in my raven guard army , take capt shrike, this in turn give all units the fleet special rule , which is good for cc terminators, then use them in games of planet strike( as terminators and other deep striking units can assalt on the turn they deep strike. 

or if im attacking and opponent has lots of bastions ill take a terminator squad all with chainfists and a heavy flamer .

with the last couple examples it give you a little extra distance to play with when deep stiking as you can run in the shooting phase and still assalt with raven guard armys


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I reckon Dark Angels. TH/SS plus fearless plus cheap cyclone missile launcher in top plus troops choices equals win!


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Space Wolves


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Alone with out any buffs from other characters/units normal marine terminators, just for the value, and the assault TH/SS varient is hard to beat.

If you want to add in characters they get better if Vulcan is in the army. But they do then get outclassed with the beardy GK inquisitor grenade dispenser.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm gonna have to say BA. Mainly because this is the only army i play so far.
Why: Red Thirst. Although it is very rare, it can turn Termies from Resilient Killing machines, to OMFGWTFBBQ killing machines(possibly, depending on the dice).
Adding Astorath to your list means Red thirst will come up even more, plus hes a Cheap HQ choice.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Ashkore08 said:


> I'm gonna have to say BA. Mainly because this is the only army i play so far.
> Why: Red Thirst. Although it is very rare, it can turn Termies from Resilient Killing machines, to OMFGWTFBBQ killing machines(possibly, depending on the dice).


Or you could just take a Priest and cut luck out of the equation.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Skynet....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Skynet....


damn you beat me to it !!


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

SW FTW with frag and krak + they are space wolves


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Marines - Free Thunder hammers!, Lysander!!!
Blood angels - Possible red Thirst, Possibleility of FNP
Dark Angels - Varied unit and all Term armys
Wolfs - All term armys plus other bonuses
Chaos - Entire squad of champions, Varied units
Grey Knights - GRenades, Force Weapons, Free Hammers, +2I, Psychic powers, Alll Term armies

So ya as you can tell Grey Knights all the way.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I wouldn't be so quick to write off Meganobz. They have two wounds, which is better than anyone except Paladins and helps in CC against things like Orks or Nids, and they can also have Heavy Flamers to deal with big hordes of things. Add in Ghazghkull to take the meltagun hits, and the end result is not half bad.

That said, they're definitely not the most competitive. I'd say Vanilla/Dark Angel/Blood Angel Terminators are the best, due to their flexible nature. BT are the best at pure combat, but they're very specialised (Out of place in a Space Marine army). SW are expensive, and I find that they're better off being split up and leading squads. 

Chaos Terminators are cheap but the upgrades add up fast. Ooh, Champions, +1 attack for that cheap? Great! And then an IoK, to give them loads of attacks, and they want to do some damage with those so we'll have 2 Power Fists, but we want to make use of I4 don't we? 2 guys with twin lightning claws! There's only five models, so to stop us getting overwhelmed we'll take a Heavy Flamer too! Thusly, you end up with a ridiculously expensive squad that's still only 5 infantry models, with a 5+ invulnerable.

Midnight


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> damn you beat me to it !!


*evil chuckle*



In all seriousness though, I'd say the Grey Knight terminators are some of the best in the game. When you take into account their F&K grenades, hammerhand, force weapons, psicannons and all the various other goodies they can take, they're pretty underpriced.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

TRU3 CHAOS said:


> The only Terminators that are really competitive are those that can protect their saves. Pretty much the TH/SS are the only ones I've really had a competitive time with.
> 
> That leaves Space Marine Terminators, Blood Angels, Space Wolves.
> 
> -Dark angels, and Dark Angels don't have that option.


I.. what? Both Dark Angels and Black Templar can take all TH/SS for their squads.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

gally912 said:


> I.. what? Both Dark Angels and Black Templar can take all TH/SS for their squads.


Aren't theirs the sucky version though?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> Aren't theirs the sucky version though?



no the dark angels th/ss and there cyclones all got upgraded to same as in the sm codex in the FAQ on the gw website.


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Paladins. My god...Paladins.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ravner298 said:


> Paladins. My god...Paladins.



+1 paladins are awarsome , termys with 2 wounds bring it on .


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angels. Hey we are fearless, are troops oh and can mix and match close combat weapons with range weapons as well.


----------



## Arias (Jan 8, 2011)

I love my Paladins and Grey Knight Terminators but for overall effectiveness I have to go with Black Templar's, what they can do in close combat is just disgusting.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> Dark Angels. Hey we are fearless, are troops oh and can mix and match close combat weapons with range weapons as well.


Those sound like disadvantages to me. :/


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Masked Jackal said:


> Those sound like disadvantages to me. :/


The first one is. Fearlessness is actually bad more often than not, especially when it comes to Deathwing Terminators who are almost always fielded alongside Belial, who makes the entire army Ld10.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Despite all the new codexes, I have to say that the best is terminator is still Salamander Space Marines with Storm Shields and Thunderhammers (having Vulkan along makes them Salamanders, and allows them all to re-roll to hit).


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted Spacewolves, yes they are expensive points wise but they can all operate individually attached to squads that compliment their load out meaning your likely to get a little more out of them than you would if they were in a termi squad as they can affect the wider battle field.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

gally912 said:


> I.. what? Both Dark Angels and Black Templar can take all TH/SS for their squads.





kickboxerdog said:


> no the dark angels th/ss and there cyclones all got upgraded to same as in the sm codex in the FAQ on the gw website.


Exactly. 

Any SM codex has the best Termies cause all of them (SM, DA, BA, BT, SW) cand take TH/SS. Vulcan for SM put them over the edge with the Rerolls on THs. SWs are close second cause they are so damn customisable with Wolf Claws, FC, Counter Attack, Frost Weapons, ect.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> SWs are close second cause they are so damn customisable with Wolf Claws, FC, Counter Attack, Frost Weapons, ect.


But so expensive! However, I do think that they are up there in the top 5, at least.

Midnight


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Interesting results...... Do you guys actually think Meganobz are second best, or are you just Ork fans?:scratchhead:


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmmm, that is interesting. Maybe we just don't know any better. icknose:

Edit: I guess Matt Ward's fluff wouldn't have anything to do with the vote?


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I voted CSM, just because Termicide has always worked a treat for me.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Voted Mega-Nobz since they have the advantage vs. the massed horde attacks/overwhelming firepower that are generally used against normal termies, are dirt cheap for what you get when you count in the points for a normal nob, the points for the PK, TL-shoota and Mega-Armour together. This along with the fact they have better (IMO) mobility choices with either dirt-cheap trukks or more survivable battlewagons compared to most termies relying on Deep Strike (which is useful only for Termicide in most cases) or expensive Land Raiders.


----------



## Fallen DA (Aug 25, 2008)

Dark Angels. Once they get updated and can Teleport onto the table top with Dreads, will come back into their own specialty.... I read the Dread Teleport update in another thread a while back. No idea if it has any thruth to it at all. I simply choose to believe......


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Had to go with GK simply because of Paladins, yes they're expensive as hell but oh Christ are they durable.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

The BT definitely win!!!

As it has been stated above


> Black Templars, mainly because Codex Marines get fantastic stuff like cheap thunder hammers and storm shields, but Black Templars get that, as well as access to Veteran Skills and pay less points for their cyclone missile launchers than other armies, which when coupled with Tank Hunters is really, really mean. Then you have Vows...[\QUOTE] and the cherry is the two heavy weapons for 5 terminators  Which puts them other the top compared to SM, and BA terminators.
> 
> SW just end up being pricy for the SS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just another thing on the topic of the BT Terminators that I forgot to mention.

Black Templar Terminators with lightning claws and Accept Any Challenge are probably one of the most devastating close combat units in the game as far as sheer damage output.

I was comparing with a friend earlier today and we found that Black Templar Terminators with claws do far and away more damage than even Grey Knight Paladins. Reasoning is that when you're re-rolling both to hit and to wound rolls you're doing _insane_ numbers of wounds and it gets even sillier if you have Furious Charge.

This alone of course doesn't make BT Termies the best, but it does show some of what the Templars can do. Also, good catch on two heavy weapons in five men, poster above me.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Black Templars are the best out fo the space marines imo. I dont really consider grey knights to be space marines. Either way, I dont know if their terminators are better but it wouldnt surprise me because it is an elite army, very few units that tend to be much more customizable than most in terms of weapons, skills, other wargear, and spell/psyker abilities that cover the army. Thats probably why the have the most votes in the poll, they're in a different league from space marines.


----------

